# Fill sunken tub hole, with what?



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

compacted granular base material, vapor barrier, & new conc


----------



## leojr (Oct 14, 2014)

Like a road base or similar? Thanks.

Is hand tamping be sufficient?

What is the vapor barrier for? The sunken hole is all concrete already. Well, except for the dirt cat box for the plumbing. Makes sense then.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Waste of time trying to do this so it can be removed later.
No picture posted so my answer is based on logic.
Why would anyone want a sunken tub. Really want to have to get on your hands and knees to get in?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you never said the hole was conc-lined, sport,,, ok - delete vapor barrier,,, walking on it's better than using your hands :yes:

joe, he wants a shower ( probably a stand-UP shower, too :laughing: ) already HAS a sunken tub,,, think plumbing stuff should be moved 1st - would be IF it were in our house


----------



## leojr (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm new to the forum and appreciate your patience.

Yes, it is an all concrete sunken rectangle that the tub sets into. There is the small area left uncovered with concrete for the drain to come up through.

After I raise the pluming and I think I'll still put some vapor barrier around that exposes dirt. 

By "hand tamp" I meant that I would use a flat square metal casting that has a wooden handle. A person lifts it and lets it fall, compacting the material under it. If this hand tamping is not sufficient I would rent a vibrator from home depot or similar.

Too funny about just using my hands! But that is what I said... 

Stepping down into a wet tub is a bit scary. Stepping up onto the floor with wet feet can be risky. And for an element of danger, on the big wall along the long side of the tub is a huge (5x7?) mirror. Non-tempered glass. As if the twisted or broken ankle isn't bad enough, the pieces of glass could be deadly.

Yes, turning this into a stand up shower. And you are right joecaption, I'm not going to spend too much more time trying to make this removable.

Thanks again for your help.

This isn't my first rodeo, but I'm often mistaken for a clown!


----------

